# 1997 Gary Fisher Tassajara - Should I buy?



## TexasFM3 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have an opportunity to buy a 1997 Gary Fisher Tassajara for 250 US dollars. Looking at the bike it is in very nice condition. I rode it and it rides very nice. I would have to take it down to the shop and have all the gears set up as the cables are the original ones I am sure. The front derailleur has some slack and so wont push into 3rd, but looking at this it is not a issue. The bike is beautiful yellow and black and aside from a little dust is very nice indeed.

Any thoughts. 

This would be the second bike I have purchased and it seems to be an upgrade from my mid 90's CALOI.

FM3


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

IMHO , I would try to talk them down on the price .


----------



## TexasFM3 (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are some pictures to give a better view of what I am looking at!

https://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s129/TexasFM3/GF%20Tassajara/


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

If those pictures are accurate, that's actually a 2001 Tassajara, not a 1997. I have a '96 and that thing is light years away from a '97 model bike.

It's a good hardtail, nothing fancy, but it looks like it is in good shape and it's a solid trail worthy bike. Go with AZ's advice and try and talk him down if you can, but it seems like a good find.


----------



## kramnnim (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, doesn't look like it's worth $250...especially if you have to turn around and spend more money getting it tuned up.


----------



## strauchfx (Jan 30, 2010)

I would offer 150-200.


----------



## TexasFM3 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking at the Bike I made the mistake of thinking it was a 1997 model because there is a sticker that says 1997 near the crank. Looking more closely it says 1997 champions... so thanks for pointing out that this is actually something made in 2001.

I was thinking when I seen it that this was really ahead of its time if it was a 1997..


----------



## Hard Rain (Jan 29, 2010)

strauchfx said:


> I would offer 150-200.


I recently took my 2001 GF Hoo Koo E Koo to the LBS and they offered me $200 for it on a trade in. So, yes, I think $150 to $200 for the lower-grade tassajara is justified.

Edit: I see that the bike has a Manitou Fork. You might check out some of the great upgrade deals that Manitou has going now:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=591479


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

strauchfx said:


> I would offer 150-200.


I agree, 9 year old bike that was only $550 to begin with...$200 tops if its in very good functioning condition.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

I would have a tough time spending more than $150 on a 9 year old entry level bike - not to mention you should plan on spend another $60-$80 for a full tune-up. If it needs any parts, that number will just go up. I would offer $100 and let him talk me up to $130. $250 is way to high IMO.


----------



## TexasFM3 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

I wound up talking to a fellow rider here at work who I got to check it out for me... he said the 2001 GF Tassajara bike was really good condition for the age it was. The gears simply needed an adjustment and some lube. That was 20 bucks at the local bike shop. So I talked the price down to 200. It is a sweet bike and I am really pleased with it.

Thanks for all yalls insights... This forum ROCKS

FM3


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats , glad it worked out well for you . Make sure to wear a good quality helmet . Enjoy .


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Holy giant pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Congrats, nice find:thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Rain (Jan 29, 2010)

TexasFM3 said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> I wound up talking to a fellow rider here at work who I got to check it out for me... he said the 2001 GF Tassajara bike was really good condition for the age it was. The gears simply needed an adjustment and some lube. That was 20 bucks at the local bike shop. So I talked the price down to 200. It is a sweet bike and I am really pleased with it.
> 
> ...


See the link I provided above for the great trade-in deals that Manitou has going right now. I upgraded the old fork on my 2001 GF Hoo Koo E Koo to a Manitou R7 Super---a fork that retails for $400---for $170. If you are interested in an air fork, this is a great deal.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice Fish you got there, enjoy it. I think that front tire might be mounted backwards though ...


----------

